# Schleierschwanz im Teich?



## Angiemk1975 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo, kann man einen __ Schleierschwanz in einen 1800-l Teich geben, wenn man ihn im Herbst/Winter ins Aquarium setzt? Oder ist dies Tierquälerei?
Ich finde diese Fische so schön und würde sie jetzt gerne in den Teich zu den and. Goldfischen plus dem Schubunkin geben. Ist dies in Ordnung? Die einen sagen es seien nur Aquariumfische und ich solle einen Schleierschwanz nur dort hineingeben, die anderen meinen er wäre auch okay für den Teich! Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten! Lg


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo

Schleierschwänze sind IMMER die ersten Opfer !

egal ob falsche Haltung .....
Krankheiten
__ Parasiten
Schädlinge
Revierkämpfe 





ich                
find Nilpferde schön ................  : 

mfG


----------



## zaphod (19. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ich
> find Nilpferde schön ................  :



ist das da eins in Deinem Teich?  :


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

nein ! 

DAS sind Nilpferde !

ich finde sie schön ,weiß aber ,dass sie nicht in (m)einen
zu halten sind .

Mein Gärtner , der auf dem Bild , ist nur für sein Gewicht zu klein !  

schönen Abend 





ihr Nasen !


----------



## Rheno (19. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hab 2 Schleierschwänze seit gut 3 Monaten im Teich bis heute nicht ein einziges Problem gehabt.


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hi Rheno,

die Schleierschwänze bekommen im Winter die Probleme,

und die, welche den Winter irgentwie im Teich überleben, sind die ersten Kandidaten für Fischkrankheiten im Frühjahr, und somit eine Gefährtung aller anderen Kamraden im Teich.


----------



## Janski (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Ich hab seit 5Jahren 2Schleierschwänze ich hab einen an einen bekannten abgegeben(Nachwuchs).


----------



## karsten. (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo

Janski , Hallo Rheno

stellt doch mal Bilder von Euren Teichen und Fischen ins Album . ....

so hingeworfene Bemerkungen , 
stossen die allgemeinen Erfahrungen nicht um !  

und 
sind nicht hilfreich !

Heizt Ihr im Winter Eure Teiche ?  

Wer sich seiner Sache richtig sicher ist 
dh. sich mit in allen Bereichen von Teich , Aquarium auch richtig gut auskennt und das schon langjährig erfolgreich umgesetzt hat 
DER 
soll es versuchen..  


wenn man es aber nicht "drauf" hat oder patzt ......

sind die Schleierschwänze die ersten Opfer !


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo Janski,



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seit 5Jahren 2Schleierschwänze ich hab einen an einen bekannten abgegeben(Nachwuchs).



Noah hatte auch ne prima Arche.... 

du bist ja auch begeistert von deinen Golfischen, Goldrotfedern, Karpfen, Kois und vor allem mit deinen Stör...   in deinen 9000ltr. Teich.

lesen deine Eltern auch ab und an im Forum?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> DAS sind Nilpferde ! ich finde sie schön ,weiß aber ,dass sie nicht in (m)einen zu halten sind .


 
Das kannst Du so nicht sagen .... Du müsstest eben nur Deinen Teich vergrössern, heizen und ein Winterquartier bauen


----------



## hansel (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

 Hallo Angiemk1957,

seit 1995 habe ich Schleierschwänze im Gartenteich.
Der grösste ist 25 cm, alle haben die Winter problemlos 
überstanden.


----------



## karsten. (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Zeigen ! 



den Teich und Deine Fische !

es bleibt 
ein Drahtseilakt auf Kosten der Tiere !


----------



## hansel (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hi karsten.,
mache morgen Fotos ( wenn`s mal nicht regnet )
bis dahin schau mal unter

www.hanshinte.de

Bei Hinte´s / Garten / das 9. Bild


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

nur um sicherzustellen, dass Ihr da nicht aneinander vorbei"redet"...
Ist hier nun jeweils die Rede vom "richtigen" Schleierschwanz (klick) oder von Sarassas, die nur ein paar längere Flossen ihr eigen nennen?

Schaut mal bitte hier nach und gleicht ab, dass Ihr über ein und die selbe Varietät schreibt! 
(Einfachschwanz, Schleierschwanz etc. anklicken)


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo

ein sehr guter Hinweis !  

ist nur die Zuchtform mit der verkrümmten Wirbelsäule 

http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/fancy.htm

oder die mit den zusätzlichen Verwachsungen an den Flossen gemeint ?...

hier sind u.A.auch fundiert die allgemeinen Haltungsansprüche formuliert




> ............Nur die harten kommen in'n Garten...
> Die Teichhaltung kommt grundsätzlich nur für die gestreckten Rassen in Betracht, also den Normalen (Einfachen) __ Goldfisch, den Kometenschwanz, den Grasgoldfisch (Wakin) und die beiden Shubunkins (vgl. Kapitel "Zuchtformen"). Alle Varietäten mit rundem Körperbau sind einerseits wesentlich wärmebedürftiger und krankheitsempfindlicher und andererseits aufgrund ihrer körperlichen Merkmale nicht in der Lage, in einem Teich ausreichend Nahrung aufzunehmen und sich angemessen zu bewegen....................



 


natürlich geht es immer irgendwie auch anders ......

schönen Sonntag


ps
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4927/?q=qualzuchten
und 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4882/?q=qualzuchten


----------



## Janski (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Also 1. ich heize nicht mein im Winter.(Er ist 2m tief)
2. Meine Eltern lesen im Forum nicht.
3. Ich stelle heute Abend Fotos rein.
4. Wie oft noch er wird auf 18-19m³ vergößert.


----------



## Uli (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Wie oft noch er wird auf 18-19m³ vergößert.


bis du zugibst das mami und papi eine vergrößerung vorhaben


----------



## Polly (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

also die Schleierschwänze wohnen bei mir im großen Teich schon das zweite Jahr. Den Winter haben sie super überlebt und sind immer noch Putzmunter. Fressen ganz normal und wachsen gut.
Ok, hätte sie mir nicht unbedingt gekauft, aber meine Tochter hat sie an geschleppt. Konnte dann auch nicht nein sagen.
Wollte sie vor dem Winter rausfangen und in den Teich drinnen setzen, aber die "Lahmen Schwimmer" haben sich als recht flott entpuppt, hab sie nicht erwischt.
Also haben sie den Winter( bei 2,2 m) unten mit den anderen Fischen verbracht.


    Den haben wir schon 4 Jahre

    

 

 

Ach und Nachwuchs hatten wir letzten Sommer auch reichlich, hab ich im Aquarium großgezogen und abgegeben.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hi Anna,

"den Winter haben sie super überlebt."

Welchen Winter? , der letzte war ja zum größten Teil komplett ausgefallen . Mein Gartenteich hatte nur eine einzige Nacht mal ne 1mm dicke Eisschicht und das Wasser wurde scheinbar nie kälter als 7 Grad:crazy:  

MfG Frank


----------



## drea (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*



			
				Polly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also die Schleierschwänze wohnen bei mir im großen Teich schon das zweite Jahr. Den Winter haben sie super überlebt und sind immer noch Putzmunter. Fressen ganz normal und wachsen gut.
> Ok, hätte sie mir nicht unbedingt gekauft, aber meine Tochter hat sie an geschleppt. Konnte dann auch nicht nein sagen.
> ...



Unsere Schleierschwänze leben mit unseren Stören und den Koi seit 4 Jahren auch im Winter draußen. Der Teich wird Eisfrei gehalten. Auch unsere hängen in Winter unten mit den Koi ab. Verluste? Einen im Sommer, weil wir vergessen hatten den Reiherzaun anzumachen


----------



## Eurolove (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Zum Thema Schleierschwänze kann ich dir folgendes aus Erfahrung mitteilen: ich hatte zwei Schleierschwänze, welche ich ab einer Wassertemp. von 20 Grad in den Teich zu den Goldis und __ Shubunkin gesetzt habe. Im Herbst wieder retour ins Aquarium, die Folgen waren immer die gleichen: Ausschlag bei den Schleierschwänzen (Weißpunktkrankheit) welche auch immer die Aquariumgoldies angesteckt haben, einmal war dies auch im teich passiert, als die Temperatur bei die 25 Grad lag!!! Also Vorsicht mit dem aussetzen in den Teich, denn auch die Rückführung ist nicht unproblematisch!! LG Harald


----------



## gamers (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo,

meine Schleierschwänze werden von mir im "warmen" überwintert.
Dies danken sie mir seit jahren mit Gesundtheit und Wohlbefinden.
Überwintert werden die schleierschwänze bei mir in einem Aquarium bei ca 13-15°C.

Viele Grüße gamers


----------



## Angiemk1975 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo "Gamers", setzt du Sie im Sommer wieder in den Teich???
Hallo "Eurolove-Harald", habe gerade auch Dein Posting gelesen. Also Du meinst das mit der Rückführung sei ein Risiko??? 
Vielleicht bleibt er dann im nächsten Frühling/Sommer auch in meinem Aquarium. Es ist ja noch lange hin bis zum nächsten Frühling/Sommer. Lg Angie


----------



## gamers (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Schleierschwanz im Teich?*

Hallo Angie,

meine Schleierschwänze kommen im Frühjahr wieder in den teich sobald die Temp. dieselben Werte (temperatur) hat wie im "Winterquarier" Meistens werden diese werte im April-Anfang Mai erreicht.

Viele Grüße René


----------

